# Planet Audio BB1250.1 Big Bang!



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Planet Audio BB1250 1 Big Bang 1250 1 1000 RMS Underrated Mono Amp Subwoofer | eBay

Make me an offer here if you'd like to settle outside of eGay


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I really think we need to come up with a universal, detrimental nickname for eBay. This eGay, FleaBay, FeeBay ordeal is getting confusing. 

Nice amp man, GLWS.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahaha thanks.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Still there!


----------

